
"Paul Graham himself was completely written in lisp" - mattculbreth
http://secretgeek.net/lisp_truth.asp
======
erdos2
Indeed: here are two of the original functions.

(defun lsb (n i) (cond ((eq n 0) i) (T (lsb (logand (- n 1) n) (+ i 1))) ) )

(defun bits (n) (lsb n 0))

CL-USER (bits #B101100101101001010101101001010101001001111)

22

------
ido
Good work ruining the punch line by putting it in the heading.

~~~
mattculbreth
No reason for that kind of tone, we're all friends here. Besides, picking your
own titles is half the fun at this.

~~~
ido
I didn't mean for my comment to have "that kind of tone", I was just busting
your balls buddy.

~~~
mattculbreth
Ok cool. Probably needed it anyway for putting the punchline in the title. :)

------
Goladus
I wonder if the author knows he didn't write reddit.

~~~
secretGeek
yeh i do know that ;-)

the last words of the article are: "(p.s. first person to write a comment that
says "Paul Graham did not write reddit" deserves a lollipop.)"

~~~
mattculbreth
Hey great article dude. Really enjoyed it.

